# iphone 4 current best plan?



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm interested in a good all round plan with a new 3 year contract so I can get an iphone 4.
I'm located in Ontario and wondered what you think is the best voice and data plan that is currently available?

Thanks John


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

All the plans seem pretty comparable for the price they are. If you can wrangle a discount or something from a retentions. (Assuming you gave cell now, tell that company you want to get an iPhone from another carrier and see if they'll bend s bit to keep you)


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Before you renew, call them and talk about other carriers. If you call and ask when your contract date is over, they will press you as to why you want to know. Be prepared with other plans from competing carriers. A good place to look is howardforums.com.

I called Rogers and pointed out that I could go with Mobilicity and pay $35/month for the same services ($25 voice plan plus $10 unlimited data). They transferred me to the retentions department (because at that price I could cancel with Rogers and make up the cost within a year...) and we haggled for a while, then I ended up with a $58/month bill (after tax), down from about $80.

In short: do your research on other available carriers, browse howardforums for the current retention deals, and then call up your carrier to haggle.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

Look up corporate rates if you work for an organization that has them. If you belong to professional (or other) associations, look there as well.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

It looks like the best deal right now is a $60 plan that includes the following.

1 G Data
250 anytime minutes
6 pm early evenings
Any MY 10 nationwide numbers
unlimited TXTing

I'll have to check on call display and message centre but I was told they are all offering this but not advertising it!


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm on a retention plan.

35$
- unlimited in/out city fido
- Local city fido (i can call local fido numbers when i travel to different fido areas)
- 2500 text
- caller id 
- vvmail
- call forward
- conference calling
- 6 gig data plan ($30 - $10 discount. = $20 bucks)

I dont remember all the details on hand, when I go home I'll post exactly what I have.

I spent weeks working on getting the plan. I created a superb excel document to calculate costs of competition and savings (it calculates costs of current carrier vs competition, even shows costs/savings over 1month, 1yr,2yrs,3yrs.... I even have a place that calculates the cost of canceling your plan) - and it got me HUGE steps with retention. When I get home from work I'll post up my excel file if you pm me.

I spent plenty of time reading redflagdeals forum on dealing with retentions. It made me very knowledgable and helped me wrangle my good deal.


----------



## Arne (Jan 27, 2003)

*iPhone plan research*



VNJ85 said:


> I dont remember all the details on hand, when I go home I'll post exactly what I have.
> 
> When I get home from work I'll post up my excel file if you pm me.


Hi,
I just started doing similar research. Presently, I'm on Fido with a regular cellphone - 200 minutes, free evenings (7pm) & weekends ($20.), Call Display w/Name Display ($6.), Call Waiting (free), Call Forwarding (2500 minutes/mo., $3.), & System Access Fee ($6.95)

Looking to upgrade to iPhone 4 with an inexpensive data plan. Monthly data usage would be minimal.

If you don't mind sharing your Excel file, I would be very appreciative.

Thank you.
Arne


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

I've placed the file in my public "Dropbox". It should be available for download for everyone. If anyone has any questions or concerns let me know. I tried to make it as user friendly as I could, yet I am only one pair of eyes. User feedback is greatly appreciated.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21743011/Canadian Mobile Price Comparison Chart.xls




VNJ85 said:


> I dont remember all the details on hand, when I go home I'll post exactly what I have.


I'm home now and I've reviewed my phone plan. 
The following is my plan:

$35 Unlimited Voice Plan
$10 Credit: $10 Data Discount (I argued the data plans were better from other providers)
$30 Internet Option / 6 GB
$0 Tethering Access
$15 iPhone Value Pack + VVmail (includes 2500 texts + caller display + etc, etc..)

Total = $70.00

While $70 is a hefty plan. I can always lower/cancel my data, change my value pack to the cheaper one etc... I choose the more expensive additional services. It's still rape what they charge, but it's a lot better then 2yrs ago, and will get better with more competition.

Just remember my base plan is $35.00 for unlimited in/out. I probably only use a fraction of that, but the hassle/worry free freedom I feel is worth it for me.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh, and let me know if the price comparison chart was helpful.


----------



## Arne (Jan 27, 2003)

VNJ85 said:


> I've placed the file in my public "Dropbox". It should be available for download for everyone. If anyone has any questions or concerns let me know. I tried to make it as user friendly as I could, yet I am only one pair of eyes. User feedback is greatly appreciated.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21743011/Canadian Mobile Price Comparison Chart.xls


Thank you for sharing your work.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Let me know if you find it useful. I've held onto this puppy of mine for a while. I'm really curious about what other people think.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

VNJ85 said:


> Oh, and let me know if the price comparison chart was helpful.


I like your chart. But how does it apply to the topic which is for iPhone 4, since Wind, Mobilicity and Public, do not support the iPhone because of the spectrum they are licensed for? Obviously you can use competitive rates to compare and contrast value, but if you are going to walk to the new entrants you will have to mothball your iPhone 4. So if the Rogers, or Bell, or Telus CSR tells you the Iphone will not work on comp. networks you have to reply that at that price I'm prepared to change my handset.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I have a Virgin Super tab account with my iPhone 4 for $55. a month,
It was on the Virgin website listed as a Smartphone Combo plan.

Virgin couldn't find it and told me that that was a student plan,
However, I fought it and sent them the link to their plan.

I now have that plan "forever" or until I either change plans or cancel.

200 Anytime Minutes
UNLIMITED Evenings & Weekends starting at 6pm
1 GB of Data
PLUS
UNLIMITED Canada Wide Calling to 10 Numbers
UNLIMITED Text & Picture messaging
Plus Voicemail 10 and Call Display.

Virgin now has a limited time Smartphone Combo plan that has almost everything the same,
Except that Voicemail and Call display aren't included for $60. month.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

jimbotelecom said:


> I like your chart. But how does it apply to the topic which is for iPhone 4, since Wind, Mobilicity and Public, do not support the iPhone because of the spectrum they are licensed for? Obviously you can use competitive rates to compare and contrast value, but if you are going to walk to the new entrants you will have to mothball your iPhone 4. So if the Rogers, or Bell, or Telus CSR tells you the Iphone will not work on comp. networks you have to reply that at that price I'm prepared to change my handset.



1. *When negotiating never discuss your phone first.* Never let them know you want the iPhone until the end. It's their leverage on you, never give them leverage. That is why you can use other carriers as comparison. Act as if you don't care for the phone just the plan/rate. You can always sign a 3 year contract after you wrangle a good plan.

2. *Always negotiate your plan first.* Your plan is what costs money over time. Worst case scenario you can buy an iPhone4 from somewhere else with the savings you've made from your plan.

3. When negotiating your plan you don't get locked into a contract. It's like a lease which you can renegotiate. You can't stop paying but you can renegotiate how much you pay. Thus you can sooner renegotiate (as the current contract ends) for a new iPhone and an even better plan (plus you've saved money from lowering your current plan).

4. You're BLUFFING. It's part of negotiation. While the other carriers dont support many of the features (i.e. vvmail) they do support data and regular features. You need to price compare to prove to your current carrier why it makes no sense to stay with them economically.

Lastly, I mentioned in the chart to change the carrier plans I mentioned. They're probably out of date. As well, you should change the figures to data more appropriate for your situation. Use plans that more closely resemble yours!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Whether or not Apple will be introducing the A5 processor into the iPhone anytime soon,
It is something to think about in any future plans that you do get.

But it is possible that the iPhone 5 is going to be released soon,
Probably very soon after the iPad 2 launch.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

I suspect this summer as per the last few years. Which is why I negotiated a better plan and didn't upgrade to iPhone4 this winter.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

I think I'm going to go with an HTC legend as the phone is at $0 plus $40 per month.
Thanks all fro the input.

John


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Just a heads up, a co-worker just pointed out that Fido has a new $35.00 unlimited plan. 

Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

VNJ85 said:


> Just a heads up, a co-worker just pointed out that Fido has a new $35.00 unlimited plan.
> 
> Looks pretty good to me.



Our Nanny just came home with a new iPhone and this plan. She likes the unlimited International text. 

However, she also got the $25 Data and the $10 iPhone Value Pack. She can't really afford $70 and I am not an expert at Fido (I know Rogers). 

Is there a $10 data plan with Fido? (I know Rogers retentions can offer ?250M for $10)

I will have her cancel the iPhone Value Pack too - not really necessary.

Only critical thing she will be missing is caller id.

That'd get her to $45/mo for an iPhone - not too bad.

- d


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

Get her to return the phone ASAP!
Telus has a much better plan at $55 with 1 G data!

John


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks John,
She is actually not interested in the data at all - just wants to pay the minimum to meet the contract requirements (hence the interest in a $10 plan)

It is the unlimited international text messages that she is keen about (to the Philippines).

So, I spoke a Fido rep yesterday who said after 90 days she can call in and likely get a $10 flex-plan that includes 100G before kicking-up to the next level.

$35 for voice and text + $10 for data = $45 pretty good for a low income (assuming the $10 data)


----------

